# Britax vs Sunshine Kids or ?



## TeaLeaf (Jun 19, 2007)

Hello,

today the search seems out of commission, so I'm posting first. I'm pretty clueless about car seats beyond infant seats. DS will soon need a forward facing one as he will be one yo.

I'd like to hear your pros and cons on either brands and which models you like and why. Of course, if neither, then suggest something else which is fine









TIA


----------



## grumpybear (Oct 5, 2006)

I'm pretty sure others will chime in on this but just to let you know, you don't HAVE to turn your DS when he turns one.

Rear-facing is still a safer position for our LO's to be in so a lot of us have chosen to RF our LO's up to the seat limits (30-35lb depending on which seat).

To address your q, we have a Sunshine Kids Radian80 for my 2y.o. (still rear-facing) and so far we've been pretty happy with it.

He seems comfortable in it and looks like lots of room for growth.

The only issues I have heard of when it comes to this seat is that depending on which car you install it in, there could be some compatibility problems. In our 2003 Subaru Impreza Wagon, we had to employ a few tricks in order to get a tight install.

If you are installing using LATCH though, it's very easy.

I don't know much about Britaxes since we don't own one but heard very good reviews about it as well.


----------



## TeaLeaf (Jun 19, 2007)

I forgot about the car fit... thanks for the reminder. I have a Subaru Forester and currently a Chicco Keyfit 30 and using LATCH









I didn't know you could keep the child rear-facing. We will still need a new car seat for weight constraints.

Thanks again. I have much to learn.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Yes, rear-facing is four times safer than FF, so I would encourage you to continue rear-facing until he reaches the limits of his seat.

The Radian is a great seat, but I have heard of some install problems in Subuarus once you do you have him FF.

I would suggest the Britax Marathon or Boulevard, Recaro Como or Signo, Evenflo Triumph Advance, or Learning Curve/Compass True Fit. These are all seats with high RF weight limits (35 pounds) as well as tall top slots and high forward facing weight limits. They would all last you a good long time. If possible, try going to a Babies-R-Us, USA Baby, or specialty baby store if you have one near you and try your DS in the seats to see which one you prefer







Some stores will let you take the seat out to your car to see how it installs as well.


----------



## TeaLeaf (Jun 19, 2007)

I like the idea of going to the store and see how DS likes it.

Checking the link in your sig while I'm at it









Thanks!

Keep it coming ladies ...


----------



## grumpybear (Oct 5, 2006)

One thing about the LATCH in Subarus though is that you cannot install in the middle position using LATCH.

I only mention this because we did it for more than a year (I read the car manual but I must've missed it) and despite having been in 2 carseat checks, no one spotted that huge blunder







. It was only after re-reading my car manual a year and a half later did I realize that we could't do it. I don't know if it's a common mistake or I was just really dull.

So just a heads up.


----------



## TeaLeaf (Jun 19, 2007)

My car manual says that "In this seating position, you should use only a child restraint system that has a bottom base that fits snugly against the contours of the seat cushion and can be securely retained using the seatbelt."

The Keyfit 30 is nice and snug. I wonder if it depends on the year the car was made.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

My top three choices, in order, would be:

boulevard
marathon
radian

-Angela


----------



## ScotiaSky (Jul 2, 2004)

We have 99 Subaru Legacy Outback, so no Latch and no way, no how can get our Radian in FF. I haven't tried it RF though.

I have had great success with our Marathon though, both RF and FF outboard. Rock solid.


----------



## MommyinMN (Oct 18, 2007)

DS is in a Marathon and I love that carseat. DD is currently in a Radian but it is quite long rear facing and only fits in the middle position on our car. The size plus the issue the PP mentioned about Radians and Suburus might not make it a great choice for you (overall I am happy with it though).
Anyway, I love the Marathon and ds seems very comfortable in it. He is forward facing now but rear faced in it until he was 2 years 3 months. It is easy to install and very plush. I have also heard good things about the Evenflo Triumph Advance.


----------



## goodheartedmama (Feb 1, 2007)

I'm debating between the two, as well. I know I have a few threads about it if you search for them.

DC should not turn FF yet. It's safest to keep them RF until they outgrow the upper weight limits of the seat (33 or 35 lbs), or the top of their head is within an inch of the top of the shell of the seat.


----------



## sunnymw (Feb 28, 2007)

I already have a Boulevard (you can see a pic of my 20 month old in it here)

And was debating on whether to get another Boulevard or a Radian for number two. The main reason I chose the Radian is because it fits newborns much better than Britax convertible seats.

Other pros/cons:

-The Boulevard has built-in lock-offs for when you have to install in vehicles without locking belts, or if you get too much tilt when installing your seat. The Radian, in this situation, would need to use a locking clip (total PITA, lol)
-The Boulevard has infinitely adjustable harness height--just a knob that can roll them up and down, even with your child IN the seat... however, the Radian's top harness slot is 1" higher than in the Boulevard, and since most kids outgrow seats by height before weight (once they are forward-facing, anyway) this can be a big perk. The Radian is also the only seat on the market that allows you to harness your child AFTER they are above the top shoulder strap slots, although this is very highly debated and most don't do it (generally, for forward facing, straps must be at or ABOVE shoulders).
-The Boulevard is insanely easy to install everywhere I've put it, ever, period (and we've test-driven about 18 vehicles lately, so it's gotten around!). I've done seat-belt and LATCH, both are a breeze. The Radian, I hear, CAN have install issues. However, the Radian is thinner width-wise than the Boulevard (although it DOES take up an obscene amt of room rear-facing, lol)
-The Boulevard is deep, the Radian isn't. Meaning, you'll get more air flow to the rear-facing child in the Radian, but you'll also lose more sippy cups and pacis over the sides.

HTH!!


----------



## TeaLeaf (Jun 19, 2007)

I just realize that I am premature in looking for a car seat to replace my Key Fit 30 Apparently, on average, boys reach 30lb around 30 months. So we'll be RF until we have to switch.

I'm in no way near that 30 lb mark or 30 in and who knows what will be available then.

Meanwhile, I started to like the Boulevard and the Regent... it might not be worse it then to get a Boulevard for an extra 3 lb of RF considering the upper weight limit which is much lower. Also, DH is tall, so who know what will happen with DS









I learned a LOT today. If there is anything else anyone would like to add, I'll stay tuned into this thread for a couple more days.

Thank you!


----------



## Ironica (Sep 11, 2005)

Newer Boulevards have a top RF weight of 35 lbs. That five pounds might get you a year or more of RF time; DS1 was 29 pounds at one year, but was 33 pounds at 3 years.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

And, your child is much more likely to outgrow the Keyfit by height before 30 pounds. The seat is outgrown when there is less than one inch of shell above the head.


----------



## Shelsi (Apr 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ironica* 
Newer Boulevards have a top RF weight of 35 lbs. That five pounds might get you a year or more of RF time; DS1 was 29 pounds at one year, but was 33 pounds at 3 years.

Really? Is that retroactive in any way? We have a Boulevard...I think the manufacture date is Oct 2007 but I'd have to double check on that...we got it during one of the big Britax sales. Not that it really matters I guess since dd is 11 mos old and barely 15 lbs LOL.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shelsi* 
Really? Is that retroactive in any way? We have a Boulevard...I think the manufacture date is Oct 2007 but I'd have to double check on that...we got it during one of the big Britax sales. Not that it really matters I guess since dd is 11 mos old and barely 15 lbs LOL.

Nope. Sadly not retroactive.

-Angela


----------



## Ironica (Sep 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shelsi* 
Really? Is that retroactive in any way? We have a Boulevard...I think the manufacture date is Oct 2007 but I'd have to double check on that...we got it during one of the big Britax sales. Not that it really matters I guess since dd is 11 mos old and barely 15 lbs LOL.

As Angela said, not retroactive. February 2008 and newer seats only, IIRC.

And... my 2-month-old is 15 lbs. ;-) Enjoy your tiny baby!


----------



## RSwildflower (May 6, 2005)

DS has been over 35 lbs since he was 14 months old! I have both my almost 2 year old and my 5 year old in Britax Marathons. LOVE THEM! DD is only 42 pounds, but she is almost too tall for her Marathon, so we are looking at the new Britax Frontier, I think. It is a FF harness that converts to a belt positioning booster. I figure that will make the $280 worth it!


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

Does anyone know if a Radian will fit RF in a Honda Civic in the center position? If so, will it interfere with the driver's seat being pushed back quite far? That is my one fear in buying a Radian over a Marathon for DS. He has almost outgrown his Touriva, and I need something with a narrow base. I tried the website that lists car/carseat combos for fit, and the Radian/Civic combo were not listed.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pumpkin_Pie* 
Does anyone know if a Radian will fit RF in a Honda Civic in the center position? If so, will it interfere with the driver's seat being pushed back quite far? That is my one fear in buying a Radian over a Marathon for DS. He has almost outgrown his Touriva, and I need something with a narrow base. I tried the website that lists car/carseat combos for fit, and the Radian/Civic combo were not listed.

What is your reason for needing it in the center?

I don't think it would really fit well there.

We have always had our boulevard outboard because of that reason.

-Angela


----------



## TeaLeaf (Jun 19, 2007)

Well, good thing I stayed tuned in







Thanks again for your replies, ladies.

Has anyone the link to this site or any other that fit the bill? How reliable are they?

Thanks

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pumpkin_Pie* 
I tried the website that lists car/carseat combos for fit, and the Radian/Civic combo were not listed.


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
What is your reason for needing it in the center?

I don't think it would really fit well there.

We have always had our boulevard outboard because of that reason.

-Angela

I frequently transport my 17 month old daycare boy as well as my son, and do not feel comfortable with either boy FF. I am very tall and cannot have a RF car seat behind my seat. Ideally, my seat is pushed back as far as it will go, but with the Scenera on the passenger side and the Touriva in the center spot, I have to come forward more than I am comfortable, but am still able to drive.

If the Radian will not fit RF in the center spot, then it will go RF on the passenger side and the Scenera or possibly the Touriva will be in the center RF or worst case, one will be FF behind me.

A new vehicle is absolutely not possible currently, unfortunately.

ETA: I know it is an irrational fear, but I worry about DS being on the passenger side of my car. I know that the safest spot is the center, the next safest is behind the driver and the third is behind the passenger seat. I "know" he is theoretically nearly as safe as I am, but it still worries me.


----------



## TeaLeaf (Jun 19, 2007)

You're absolutely right... for some reason I forgot to double check the height/age and 30 in is between 12 and 15 months for an average boy. Looks like I'm back looking. LOL

This is what I'm looking at if anyone wants to know: http://pediatrics.about.com/library/...nboysbirth.htm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
And, your child is much more likely to outgrow the Keyfit by height before 30 pounds. The seat is outgrown when there is less than one inch of shell above the head.


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TeaLeaf* 
Well, good thing I stayed tuned in







Thanks again for your replies, ladies.

Has anyone the link to this site or any other that fit the bill? How reliable are they?

Thanks

This is the site : http://www.carseatdata.org/


----------



## MommyinMN (Oct 18, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pumpkin_Pie* 
Does anyone know if a Radian will fit RF in a Honda Civic in the center position? If so, will it interfere with the driver's seat being pushed back quite far? That is my one fear in buying a Radian over a Marathon for DS. He has almost outgrown his Touriva, and I need something with a narrow base. I tried the website that lists car/carseat combos for fit, and the Radian/Civic combo were not listed.

I don't know how it fits in a civic but it fits very nicly rear facing in the center of my golf, even with the seat pushed back. It fits better in the center than everywhere else. If it was rearfacing on the passenger side the front passenger seat would be unusable but the back sort nuzzles inbetween the seats when it is in the center.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pumpkin_Pie* 
I frequently transport my 17 month old daycare boy as well as my son, and do not feel comfortable with either boy FF. I am very tall and cannot have a RF car seat behind my seat. Ideally, my seat is pushed back as far as it will go, but with the Scenera on the passenger side and the Touriva in the center spot, I have to come forward more than I am comfortable, but am still able to drive.

Britax seats can be installed VERY upright and that way take up very little space. I would try it!

-Angela


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

okay- somehow misread- thought you were talking about a marathon in the center.

I think a radian might fit.

But I can't envision how you have ANY seats side by side in the civic with one in the middle









-Angela


----------



## TeaLeaf (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks.

Go figure, the one I seem to like, the boulevard wouldn't do well in the back of a 2006 Forester... Marathon is a go. I'm still going to try it myself though when I go to a store









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pumpkin_Pie* 
This is the site : http://www.carseatdata.org/


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TeaLeaf* 
Thanks.

Go figure, the one I seem to like, the boulevard wouldn't do well in the back of a 2006 Forester... Marathon is a go. I'm still going to try it myself though when I go to a store









Boulevard and marathon are the same base. If one would work the other would as well.

-Angela


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
okay- somehow misread- thought you were talking about a marathon in the center.

I think a radian might fit.

But I can't envision how you have ANY seats side by side in the civic with one in the middle









-Angela

It took a lot of puzzling by a tech at a rescue station, and in the end, the two seats that I brought in didn't fit. I had to buy a Touriva that they had on hand and it still is not comfy for me, but the boys are safe. Both front seats have to be pushed forward a bit, and I re-check the seats regularly, but for now they both work.

I am really hoping that if I can get a Radian in there, there will be a bit more wiggle room to get them in tight. As they are, I don't dare to take them out of my car for any reason. I honestly don't think I could get them back in myself if I had to.

How upright can a Radian be? I would think that is the ultimate fit question for my car puzzle.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pumpkin_Pie* 
How upright can a Radian be? I would think that is the ultimate fit question for my car puzzle.

My understanding is that the radian takes up more back to front space than a marathon- no matter what.

I would try two marathons outboard, installed very upright personally. I have a friend with a small mazda and a rf marathon that fits fine.

-Angela


----------



## MommyinMN (Oct 18, 2007)

I can't get the Radian very upright in my car, since the rearfacing boot much be on. I can easily get the Radian in the center and my Marathon rearfacing passenger side. The Radian and the Marathon puzzle really, really well. What kind of seat is the LO you watch in (maybe you said and I missed it) I was actually suprised that I was able to get 3 across in my golf so I would try out all combinations. I know people have done 3 in a Civic so you should be able to get 2 in next to each other with the right seats.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MommyinMN* 
I know people have done 3 in a Civic so you should be able to get 2 in next to each other with the right seats.

I'd love to see pics of 3 across in a civic.... maybe with all radians... Maybe.

We have a boulevard and a companion both outboard now and there's not space in the middle for anything.... a jacket and a sling... that's it.

-Angela


----------



## aja-belly (Oct 7, 2004)

we fit three across in a civic (a few different combinations in fact). almost always included an alpha omega, i know we had some cheap-o evenflo convertible for awhile and the 3rd seat was usually an infant seat or booster seat, but was a tourivo once for sure (so that was tourivo, alpha omega and whatever the cheap evenflo was in like 2002/2003). i was a childcare provider when we had our civic so we usually had 2 seats installed (since i usually had 2 kids) but we did do the odd 3rd seat sometimes. i know we weren't able to go out one day cause the 3rd seat was a roundabout. oh and we had to take the base off of the ao for either ff or rf but not the other (and my memory is fuzzy on which). me and my sil laughed about how it would have been easier to take two trips than fitting the 3 across once. it sure take alot of time and puzzling.


----------



## Ironica (Sep 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pumpkin_Pie* 
ETA: I know it is an irrational fear, but I worry about DS being on the passenger side of my car. I know that the safest spot is the center, the next safest is behind the driver and the third is behind the passenger seat. I "know" he is theoretically nearly as safe as I am, but it still worries me.

Erm, I think you have that backwards... more accidents impact the DRIVER'S side than the passenger side. The difference is slight, though.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TeaLeaf* 
This is what I'm looking at if anyone wants to know: http://pediatrics.about.com/library/...nboysbirth.htm

Hm, those are the charts normed on formula-fed kids, though ;-). You should probably double-check on the WHO charts normed on a breastfed population!


----------



## TeaLeaf (Jun 19, 2007)

That's all I could find, better than nothing. Do you have a link for those other charts?

Thanks

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ironica* 
Hm, those are the charts normed on formula-fed kids, though ;-). You should probably double-check on the WHO charts normed on a breastfed population!


----------



## MommyinMN (Oct 18, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
I'd love to see pics of 3 across in a civic.... maybe with all radians... Maybe.

We have a boulevard and a companion both outboard now and there's not space in the middle for anything.... a jacket and a sling... that's it.

-Angela

They have some on the car-seat.org board, in the three across thread. The majority have one or 2 Radians, either puzzled with a MA or BLVD or an infant seat. A few used a Scenera or other narrow convertible.


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ironica* 
Erm, I think you have that backwards... more accidents impact the DRIVER'S side than the passenger side. The difference is slight, though.

I thought it was the passenger side that was more at risk, because no matter how much of a mama bear you are, you tend to veer away from yourself when you are about to hit something and tend to hit the passenger side more often. I am pretty sure I read that somewhere, although I don't know how accurate it is.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MommyinMN* 
I can't get the Radian very upright in my car, since the rearfacing boot much be on. I can easily get the Radian in the center and my Marathon rearfacing passenger side. The Radian and the Marathon puzzle really, really well. What kind of seat is the LO you watch in (maybe you said and I missed it) I was actually suprised that I was able to get 3 across in my golf so I would try out all combinations. I know people have done 3 in a Civic so you should be able to get 2 in next to each other with the right seats.

Hmm... Now I am dying to try to install a Radian. If it is not all that upright, but fits between the front seats, that would be fabulous. If it doesn't, then it won't work at all, as I MUST have my seat back quite a bit in order to not be kissing the airbag as I drive.

I wish I could see a Radian in the center in a pic in a Civic. The Touriva nearly fits between the two seats, but has about an inch or so overlap on either side. I know the Radian has a narrow base, but how narrow is the top?

Oh, and just because I just noticed it:







:


----------



## aja-belly (Oct 7, 2004)

http://car-seat.org/showpost.php?p=458600&postcount=7 this has a pic of a radian in the middle of a civic rear-facing (it also has a couple pics of 3 across in a civic).


----------



## sunnymw (Feb 28, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
I'd love to see pics of 3 across in a civic.... maybe with all radians... Maybe.

We have a boulevard and a companion both outboard now and there's not space in the middle for anything.... a jacket and a sling... that's it.

-Angela

Here is 3 Radians across the back of a TWO door Honda Civic







Middle is RF, two outboard are FF
http://car-seat.org/showthread.php?t...ht=honda+civic


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aja-belly* 
http://car-seat.org/showpost.php?p=458600&postcount=7 this has a pic of a radian in the middle of a civic rear-facing (it also has a couple pics of 3 across in a civic).

Awesome, thanks! I searched and searched that site, and couldn't for the life of me find the three across thread.

That Radian definitely tips waaaaay back! I can't tell if it fits between the seats
though. Any chance somebody knows how wide it is at its widest point up top? Also, would it matter if it ends up between the seats if it isn't touching?


----------



## Ironica (Sep 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TeaLeaf* 
That's all I could find, better than nothing. Do you have a link for those other charts?

http://www.who.int/childgrowth/standards/en/

And the charts that US pediatricians usually use are always available on cdc.gov.


----------



## MommyinMN (Oct 18, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pumpkin_Pie* 
Awesome, thanks! I searched and searched that site, and couldn't for the life of me find the three across thread.

That Radian definitely tips waaaaay back! I can't tell if it fits between the seats
though. Any chance somebody knows how wide it is at its widest point up top? Also, would it matter if it ends up between the seats if it isn't touching?

The widest point is 17 inches, but that is closer to the shoulder area. Our car is in the shop w/the Radian in it but we will be getting it back tomorrow afternoon. I can measure the top then if no one else is able to measure and post.


----------



## sunnymw (Feb 28, 2007)

No idea, but even if it does, I believe the Radian allows touching the front seats. I know Britax does... **as long as your vehicle's manual says it is ok**


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

Ok, so I took DS to a local store and sat him in both a Radian80 and a Marathon. They didn't have the Radian65. The Radian has crazy high top slots and seat back compared to his Touriva! The Marathon had top slots that looked about an inch lower, but the seat back was much shorter. On the shelf, side by side, they looked the same height, but the Radian's seat is so super low, that it gave a LOT more height room.

I think I am pretty well sold on the Radian now, but now I am wondering what the difference is between the 65 and the 80? Is it only weight? Or is it slot height as well? If it is weight alone, I think the 65 should be fine, as DS only weighs 24 pounds, and has been a sting bean since day one. I highly doubt he will chub up as a child (although you really never know, I guess).

Any thoughts on the two?

Oh, and the Marathon definitely was super plush. It seriously looked like a little baby LazyBoy.







I think if they made them for adults, I would love to ride in something like that in a car! DS will need all the extra seat height he can get though, unfortunately.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

There is no slot difference between the 65 and 80.

-Angela


----------



## Ironica (Sep 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pumpkin_Pie* 
I thought it was the passenger side that was more at risk, because no matter how much of a mama bear you are, you tend to veer away from yourself when you are about to hit something and tend to hit the passenger side more often. I am pretty sure I read that somewhere, although I don't know how accurate it is.

I can't find it now, but a couple months ago someone posted a link here to a diagram that broke down the percentages of accidents that impact various points on the car. I'd always heard that more accidents hit the driver's side than passenger's side, and that makes sense intuitively since the traffic on the driver's side is more likely to be going the opposite direction, and when you're crossing an intersection the traffic on the cross street facing your driver's side is farther from you and may be less likely to see you.

But in the breakdown, the difference was pretty small, something like 11% hit the passenger side and 13% hit the driver's side, so not a whole lot of difference.

If I find the link, I'll post it for you.


----------



## MommyinMN (Oct 18, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
There is no slot difference between the 65 and 80.

-Angela

Yeah, the slot height is the same. The difference is the weight (which most kids would outgrow the 80 before 80pounds), the fabric and the 65 doesn't come with the infant insert/toddler pillow. WE have the 80, bought only because dd loves the princess fabric and since she was giving up her madison regent I thought she should have a new pink seat to replace it.


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

Good to know about the differences (or lack of) between the 65 and the 80. I think I will go with the 65, as DS is such a skinny minny. Now if only it came in some cool fabric print.









Oh, and I also plopped him in the Scenera today, and it actually has much more height than the Touriva. I may see if I can go see the tech again and have her swap the seats so my daycare boy can use the Touriva. His torso is much shorter than DS. If that works, we will not be in the market for any new seats for at least a year, so I may not be buying a Radian afterall, which would be fine by me! I just want to keep DS in the RF center position as long as I can.


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ironica* 
If I find the link, I'll post it for you.

I would love to check it out, thanks!


----------



## MommyinMN (Oct 18, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pumpkin_Pie* 
Good to know about the differences (or lack of) between the 65 and the 80. I think I will go with the 65, as DS is such a skinny minny. Now if only it came in some cool fabric print.









Oh, and I also plopped him in the Scenera today, and it actually has much more height than the Touriva. I may see if I can go see the tech again and have her swap the seats so my daycare boy can use the Touriva. His torso is much shorter than DS. If that works, we will not be in the market for any new seats for at least a year, so I may not be buying a Radian afterall, which would be fine by me! I just want to keep DS in the RF center position as long as I can.

The Radian is going to come out with a few slight changes, like a removeable harness, possibly a new chest clip) soon anyway, so even if you end up with one, it may be worth the wait!


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MommyinMN* 
The Radian is going to come out with a few slight changes, like a removeable harness, possibly a new chest clip) soon anyway, so even if you end up with one, it may be worth the wait!

Good to know! I was kind of thinking I should wait until the last possible minute to buy one, in case they updated anything on them. Sort of like buying a computer, ya know?









Although if the coop goes through here for the Radians, I might get one then, as I know he will outgrow the Scenera eventually.


----------



## TeaLeaf (Jun 19, 2007)

I was rummaging the Internet to find info about car seat and stumbled over this video about the importance of RF. Wow!






This is probably preaching to the choir here







I just shared it with my non-crunchy friends. I'm sure I'm going to get some crooked looks back LOL


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

TeaLeaf, that video is exactly why I am so adamant to find a seat that fit's DS for the absolute longest amount of time to be RF'ing. I have a friend who turned her DS at 9 months because he "couldn't stand RF'ing". I cried for her baby, and am thankful he is 18 months now, but I still wish he were RF'ing.

My son had a hard time riding in the car for a long time too, but I never attributed it to RF'ing. Switching him just wasn't an option for me, so I never tried it to see if it would help his car riding problems. Now he is 15 months and he totally doesn't mind car rides, and will actually climb right in and into his seat all on his own.

Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## akaisha (Apr 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
My top three choices, in order, would be:

boulevard
marathon
radian

-Angela

could you maybe give the cliffs notes version of why that order?

i always get so much good info from your posts!









--
ETA: realized i should probably say cliffs notes instead of coles notes, do you guys even have coles notes in the US?


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *akaisha* 
could you maybe give the cliffs notes version of why that order?

i always get so much good info from your posts!









--
ETA: realized i should probably say cliffs notes instead of closes notes, do you guys even have coles notes in the US?

















never heard of coles... we do have cliffs of course

Boulevard- great high weight seat- tethers rf (I think this is very important, others don't...







), extra side impact protection, no rethreading of harness, installs easily and securely, I trust britax to recall for ANY problem.

marathon- all of the boulevard pluses except the extra side impact and no rethreading.

radian- great seat, high strap heights (higher than marathon/blvd), narrow so can often fit 3 across, tethers rf, only minus compared to above is that it has install problems in some cars.

hope that helps!

-Angela


----------



## akaisha (Apr 14, 2008)

that's exactly what i wanted, thanks!


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

Holy Smokes, this has been the most informative thread I have read in this forum. Thanks all of you mamas for the incredibly helpful responses here!


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MommyinMN* 
The Radian is going to come out with a few slight changes, like a removeable harness, possibly a new chest clip) soon anyway, so even if you end up with one, it may be worth the wait!

Really? When? My DD is around 18 lbs I think, so we'll need a seat for her soon, and I'm going to get another radian. If they're making changes, I'd like to wait for that version (if possible).


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
Really? When? My DD is around 18 lbs I think, so we'll need a seat for her soon, and I'm going to get another radian. If they're making changes, I'd like to wait for that version (if possible).

The engineer did say they are coming out with some changes, although Russ (nobody is sure what he does at SK--some people have heard he's the owner--but he does the CS) denies that there will be changes. Who knows though, because Graco denied they were coming out with a new seat until the day it showed up in stores.


----------

